# Viper Alarm Chirp?



## clanderson (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey guys, I just purchased a used car with a Viper 5701 installed. When locking the car, I have to press lock twice to get an auditory response, but it's the car's stock horn that bares in confirmation.

Do all Viper systems come with the signature chirp? If so, how do I enable this instead of the tacky horn blast?

I'd appreciate any help!
Thanks!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

clanderson said:


> Hey guys, I just purchased a used car with a Viper 5701 installed. When locking the car, I have to press lock twice to get an auditory response, but it's the car's stock horn that bares in confirmation.
> 
> Do all Viper systems come with the signature chirp? If so, how do I enable this instead of the tacky horn blast?
> 
> ...


 You could go to a car audio place n see if they will install a horn, I know they make the units that slave off the car remotes. Some just use the car horn, and they can put in the after market horn.


----------

